# Halp. Yahoo Games/Java not working



## Zoom-boing (Apr 4, 2012)

So yesterday I got this weird pop up about Java 6.0.29 being a possible security risk.  I didn't click on it but did go in on my own and updated to Java 6.0.31 (btw, I wasn't even running 6.0.29, I was running 6.0.23).  My daughter and where she interns also received this weird pop up as well.  I'm suspicious it was bogus.  

Anyway, I went to play Yahoo Gin and it gave me the following message:

"This game cannot be played using your current settings. Please, try the following:

    Check to make sure that java is enabled in your browser. (learn more)
    If you do not have java installed you may download it here.
    To learn more about java support for browsers, visit our help pages."

I checked and Java is enabled in Plug Ins (I'm running FF 8.0.1 and do not want to update because I lose my AnyColor Add On).  I cleared the cache/cookies, no change.  I checked and the default browser for Java is set to Mozilla Family.  

So I uninstalled Java .31 and reinstalled Java .23 but still no go on the gin, just keep getting the same message above.

Any suggestions/ideas?


----------



## Ropey (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you spyware/malware/virri secure?  If so.

How To Remove Old Versions Of Java Runtime from Your PC





​
After removal, restart your system and install the latest version.

Download the newest version.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 4, 2012)

I figured it out.  

The 'bogus' pop up yesterday?  Turns out it wasn't so bogus after all.  The older version I downloaded wouldn't open the Java Platform (it was disabled) and when I tried to enable it, it gave me the same warning as yesterday.  Unstable, security issues. 

I removed all Java then redownloaded the newest version.  Works fine now.  I made the dumb mistake of downloading the new version before removing the old version yesterday.  Like, duh!  I'm thinking the old version caused some kind of a problem/conflict.  Lesson learned.

Thx for the info, Ropey!


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 5, 2012)

i still cant  get  into yahoo games. pogo works  ok


----------



## Ropey (Apr 5, 2012)

sarahgop said:


> i still cant  get  into yahoo games. pogo works  ok



Well, Pogo's better than no go, eh?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2012)

sarahgop said:


> i still cant  get  into yahoo games. pogo works  ok



Did you try uninstalling all java then reinstalling the latest version (6.0.31)?  Did you try clearing the cache, cookies, etc?  Sometimes small things fixes big things.  Sometimes not.  

What message are you getting when you try to get into Yahoo Games?  I was so bummed when I couldn't get in . . . quite enjoy playing Gin.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 6, 2012)

the  pop up comes  up but  its  just  a  black screen


----------

